# 

## piotrak

Hej, jest to mój pierwszy post, więc chciałbym się jednocześnie przywitać.

Nadszedł ten czas, iż coraz bardziej odczuwam potrzebę posiadania własnego kąta. Mieszkam w Krakowie od urodzenia, tylko w bloku, więc jestem mieszczuchem. Jest to moje drugie podejście do kupna czegoś, 3 lata temu szukałem mieszkania, ale nie udało mi się znaleźć czegoś co by mnie zadowalało w rozsądnej cenie. Teraz znowu się przymierzam, ale po głowie zaczęła chodzić mi alternatywa w postaci domu. Nie będę tutaj się rozwodził o koszty, to już o tym trochę poczytałem. Najbardziej mnie zastanawia, czy będę się dobrze czuł z tymi wszystkimi rzeczami, jakie niesie ze sobą posiadanie domu - zwłaszcza to, iż jestem sam i nie wiem czy/kiedy się to zmieni.

Dlaczego chciałbym mieć dom? Może to zabrzmi trochę dziwnie, ale najbardziej chciałbym mieć dom, gdyż marzę o garażu z warsztatem  :tongue:  Jestem trochę zmotoryzowany, mam auto i 2 motocykle przy czym jak na razie to jest udręka, gdyż nie mam jednego msc na to. Jedno moto jest po drugiej stronie miasta, części jeszcze gdzie indziej - ogólnie można powiedzieć, że cały sprzęt mam rozlokowany w 5 różnych miejscach i to nie wcale blisko siebie. Chciałbym móc coś porobić przy nich, ale powyższy fakt mocno mnie zniechęca. Już nie mówiąc o tym, iż też marzy mi się odrestaurowanie jakiegoś moto. Ogólnie spory garaż na 2 auta z warsztatem to by było to  :smile:  Oczywiście też fajnie by było coś sobie chodować w ogródku, móc się wychilloutować, nie zastanawiać się czy aby muzyka nie jest za głośna itp.

Mam też spore wątpliwości. Czy jest sens samemu mieszkać w domu? Tzn czy obowiązki mnie nie przygwożdzą. Raz na jakiś czas podróżuję, pewnie bym się martwił zostawiając pusty dom na miesiąc.

Miał ktoś podobne przemyślenia i doświadczenia?

----------


## Kemotxb

Ja tam się tym nie przejmuje, buduje dom, jak na razie tylko dla siebie, ale wszystko robię by służył nie tylko mnie, myślę aby był jak najbardziej uniwersalny. Może uda się chociaż częściowo spełnić oczekiwania przyszłej połowy. To raczej trudne i mało realne ale ilość pracy jaką będzie trzeba wnieść powinna zrekompensować ewentualne niezadowolenie z koloru ścian, albo kafelków  :wink:

----------


## gawel

W mojej ocenie masz powody aby zbudować dom, masz choćby hobby i z doświadczenia powiem Ci  ze warto mieć dom,
wspomniałeś o kosztach domu ale nie napisałeś czy inwestycyjnych czy eksploatacyjnych. Koszty mieszkania w domu są około 3 krotnie niższe w przeliczeniu na m2 niż w mieszkaniu w bloku więc to jest argument na plus.
Wątpliwości dotyczące pozostawienia domu samego podczas wyjazdu lub jego obsługi są bezpodstawne, ponieważ mozesz zastosować tekie rozwiązania że zarówno działka jak i dom będą wymagały minimum obsługi.
Innymi słowy buduj dom i dostosuj do swoich obecnych potrzeb i niczym się nie przejmuj.

Ja budowałem dom 13 lat temu i wtedy mieszkałem z żoną i córką, potem si ę rozwiodłem i mieszkałem przez 2 lata sam na 130m2 i uwierz nie było ani drogo ani upierdliwie. Teraz mieszkamy z córką we dwoje i sam daje radę wszytko utrzymać i to sfinansować bez problemu.

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

miejsce do majsterkowania to jest to, pomyśl jednak czy nie lepiej warsztat jako osobny budynek bo wtedy możesz hałasowac do woli i zawsze łatwiej rozbudować/coś zmienić.

Ja tak robię, obok domu planuję szkieletowy warsztat który szybko w zimie ogrzeje tak by wystarczyło włączyć ogrzewanie kilka minut przed wejściem a przez pozostałą część czasu utrzymywać jakieś niezbędne minimum

----------


## dominikdd

Mnie się wydaje, że w Twoim przypadku budowa domu nie jest złym pomysłem. Po pierwsze tak jak wspomniałeś  Twoje hobby - na majsterkowanie trzeba mieć odpowiednie miejsce, a teraz póki jesteś singlem to masz na to też odpowiednią ilość czasu. Poza tym, nigdy nie wiesz kiedy Twoja sytuacja się zmieni i nie będziesz potrzebował więcej miejsca, a jeżeli możesz w to zainwestować już teraz to czemu nie?

----------


## piotrak

Widzę, iż nie ma tutaj głosów na nie. Zrobiłem sobie mały rachunek sumienia za/przeciw no i też wyszło z przewagą na dom, jedyne argumenty na nie to bardziej niewiadome - tak jak pisałem, nigdy nie mieszkałem w domu.
Ostateczną decyzję podejmę gdy rozeznam temat kosztów i tutaj pytanie: *jak się za to zabrać? jak Wy ogarnialiście budowę domu?*
Jestem zielony jeśli chodzi o budowlankę, na pewno musiałbym to zlecić jakiemuś kierownikowi bo sam nie podołam - działka, projekt, wybór różnych technologii budowy i materiałów - to duży mur do przeskoczenia.

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

Nie wiem jak w Krakowie ale w okolicy Warszawy to taki dom < 100m2 to wynajmiesz w ciągu kilku godzin.

Są tysiące domów po 200-300m2 które były budowane dla dzieci a jak się okazało że dzieci jednak nie chcą mieszkać z rodzicami to nie ma komu płacić za ogrzewanie tylu metrów.

Domu ~100m2 w cenie max 2500zł/mc to pół roku szukaliśmy na wynajem i może 2 oferty były przez ten czas w dodatku zeszły w ciągu godzin.

Tak że buduj, byle nie za duży. Garaż tak ustaw by w razie co można było też wynająć firmie pod jakieś biuro + parking/warsztat

----------


## Aga11*

Ja zaczynając budowę też byłam sama. Dom z założenia miał być na tyle mały żebym była w stanie go utrzymać i na tyle duży żeby pomieścić ewentualną przyszłą rodzinę. Wyszło 150 m2. Jak to ogarnąć? Wybierasz projekt, załatwiasz pozwolenia, zatrudniasz kierownika budowy ( u mnie było o tyle dobrze, że był nim mój tata ), ciężko pracujesz całymi dniami żeby pociągnąć to finansowo, chudniesz w oczach, chodzisz niewyspany i ciągle musisz coś dowozić albo 3 razy w ciągu dnia wpadać na budowę żeby ustalić jakąś pierdołę z fachowcami :smile:  Teraz już z mężem coraz częściej myślę o zamianie domu na mieszkanie ale to już inna historia :smile:

----------


## Kemotxb

> Ja zaczynając budowę też byłam sama.


Aż nie mogę uwierzyć  :smile: , eh czy są jeszcze takie kobiety  :roll eyes: . Się Twojemu mężowi trafiło.

----------


## piotrak

> Teraz już z mężem coraz częściej myślę o zamianie domu na mieszkanie ale to już inna historia


A można wiedzieć z jakiegoż to powodu z domu do mieszkania? Takie historie mnie właśnie ciekawią, gdyż może dowiem się czegoś co może nie biorę pod uwagę.

----------


## Aga11*

No cóż posiadanie domu ma dużo zalet ale niestety równie dużo obowiązków na które człowiek nie ma po pewnym czasie ochoty. Mając mieszkanie wracasz do niego, robisz sobie obiad a potem czytasz, oglądasz telewizję, pracujesz po godzinach nad jakimiś papierami, bawisz się z dziećmi, planujesz wyjazdy albo przyjmujesz gości itd. Do pracy blisko, do kina i teatru blisko, kupno świeżego pieczywa to 5 min, można ograniczyć się do jednego samochodu w rodzinie albo zrezygnować zupełnie. Roczne utrzymanie samochodu jest droższe niż okazjonalne korzystanie z usług wypożyczalni czy taxi. Mając dom z ogrodem zapomnij o beztroskich popołudniowych luzowaniach w nieograniczonych ilościach. Całą jesień walczysz z liśćmi w ogrodzie i przygotowywaniem go do zimy a dni są krótkie więc o wolnej sobocie możesz zapomnieć bo przecież trzeba wykorzystać dzień jak jest jasno . Potem w zimie odśnieżasz regularnie podjazd i wszystkie przydomowe ścieżki. Jak jest duży mróz to powalczysz z zamarzniętym mechanizmem otwierającym przy bramie w bonusie :smile:  Idzie wiosna a ty robisz porządki w ogrodzie po zimie. Sterty gałęzi do przemielenia, nowe nasadzenia. Płot trzeba podmalować, elewację wyczyścić, powalczyć z kretami i tak można wymieniać i wymieniać. A latem ganiasz po całym ogrodzie za kosiarką i bez sztucznego nawadniania 2 bite godziny dziennie poświęcasz na podlewanie. Oczywiście jeśli masz fundusze to zatrudniasz do wszystkiego fachowców którzy dbają o obejście i naprawiają wszystkie usterki, wtedy możesz mieć dla siebie trochę więcej czasu. Nie żałuję budowy domu ale bez pasji majsterkowicza i ogrodnika za jakiś czas poszukam pewnie mieszkania. Dużo zależy też od charakteru człowieka i jego zainteresowań. Są na forum ludzie, którzy całymi dniami produkują posty kłócąc się z innymi nad wyższością jednych rozwiązań technicznych nad drugimi. Żyją tymi swoimi domami, temperaturami, wilgotnościami, filtrami, rurami, kominkami tak jakby to było najważniejsze osiągnięcie w ich życiu. Dla nich dom to pewnie dobra rozrywka. Trzeba to wszystko dobrze przemyśleć. Jeszcze jedno,wydaje mi się, że mieszkanie urządza się już tak całościowo pod wprowadzenie a dom ze względu na większą powierzchnię i dodatkowe sprawy typu ogrodzenie, podjazd, tarasy wykańcza się etapami i niestety cały czas jest coś do zrobienia wieczorami. Tu oczywiście z pomocą także może przyjść gruby portfel :smile:

----------


## mistalova

> ...Są na forum ludzie, którzy całymi dniami produkują posty kłócąc się z innymi nad wyższością jednych rozwiązań technicznych nad drugimi. Żyją tymi swoimi domami, temperaturami, wilgotnościami, filtrami, rurami, kominkami tak jakby to było najważniejsze osiągnięcie w ich życiu. Dla nich dom to pewnie dobra rozrywka...)


O! To fragment o mnie  :smile: 

Jest tak jak Aga pisze - dom jest dla ludzi, ktorych cieszy praca i majsterkowanie przy domu. Zas dla osobnikow "trendy, gender czy facetow w spodniach typu rurki" lepsze bedzie mieszkanie w blokowisku.
Ja wiem, ze nigdy w zyciu juz nie wroce do blokow...

----------


## autorus

Świetny post  :smile: 




> No cóż posiadanie domu ma dużo zalet ale niestety równie dużo obowiązków na które człowiek nie ma po pewnym czasie ochoty. Mając mieszkanie wracasz do niego, robisz sobie obiad a potem czytasz, oglądasz telewizję, pracujesz po godzinach nad jakimiś papierami, bawisz się z dziećmi, planujesz wyjazdy albo przyjmujesz gości itd. Do pracy blisko, do kina i teatru blisko, kupno świeżego pieczywa to 5 min, można ograniczyć się do jednego samochodu w rodzinie albo zrezygnować zupełnie. Roczne utrzymanie samochodu jest droższe niż okazjonalne korzystanie z usług wypożyczalni czy taxi. Mając dom z ogrodem zapomnij o beztroskich popołudniowych luzowaniach w nieograniczonych ilościach. Całą jesień walczysz z liśćmi w ogrodzie i przygotowywaniem go do zimy a dni są krótkie więc o wolnej sobocie możesz zapomnieć bo przecież trzeba wykorzystać dzień jak jest jasno . Potem w zimie odśnieżasz regularnie podjazd i wszystkie przydomowe ścieżki. Jak jest duży mróz to powalczysz z zamarzniętym mechanizmem otwierającym przy bramie w bonusie Idzie wiosna a ty robisz porządki w ogrodzie po zimie. Sterty gałęzi do przemielenia, nowe nasadzenia. Płot trzeba podmalować, elewację wyczyścić, powalczyć z kretami i tak można wymieniać i wymieniać. A latem ganiasz po całym ogrodzie za kosiarką i bez sztucznego nawadniania 2 bite godziny dziennie poświęcasz na podlewanie. Oczywiście jeśli masz fundusze to zatrudniasz do wszystkiego fachowców którzy dbają o obejście i naprawiają wszystkie usterki, wtedy możesz mieć dla siebie trochę więcej czasu. Nie żałuję budowy domu ale bez pasji majsterkowicza i ogrodnika za jakiś czas poszukam pewnie mieszkania. Dużo zależy też od charakteru człowieka i jego zainteresowań. Są na forum ludzie, którzy całymi dniami produkują posty kłócąc się z innymi nad wyższością jednych rozwiązań technicznych nad drugimi. Żyją tymi swoimi domami, temperaturami, wilgotnościami, filtrami, rurami, kominkami tak jakby to było najważniejsze osiągnięcie w ich życiu. Dla nich dom to pewnie dobra rozrywka. Trzeba to wszystko dobrze przemyśleć. Jeszcze jedno,wydaje mi się, że mieszkanie urządza się już tak całościowo pod wprowadzenie a dom ze względu na większą powierzchnię i dodatkowe sprawy typu ogrodzenie, podjazd, tarasy wykańcza się etapami i niestety cały czas jest coś do zrobienia wieczorami. Tu oczywiście z pomocą także może przyjść gruby portfel

----------


## scruffty

Ja jako normalny facet (nie w rurkach :Smile:  napiszę, że też mam ochotę się przenieść z powrotem do mieszkania. Dom jest fajny, ale to tylko budynek generujący koszty, które mimo niektórych niższych opłat całościowo jednak są wyższe niż mieszkanie w mieszkaniu. Przecież oprócz ogrzewania itd. dochodzą jeszcze wydatki na masę "potrzebnych" rzeczy, a to kosiarka i inne pierdoły do trawy, a to myjka, a to piła, ogrodzenie, a to tamto. I się zbiera. 

Dla mnie dom to tylko budynek, jak nie ten to inny, nie mam sentymentów i często wolałbym pobawić się z dziećmi aniżeli przerzucać śnieg z jednej kupki na inną. A czasu się nie rozciągnie. Część niedogodności jak np. dojazdy mnie nie dotyczy, bo mam dom w mieście, co wcale nie znaczy, że dom to tylko taka słodycz i zachwyt. Oczywiście ma zalety (jakiś dmuchany basen w lecie i dzieci się chlapią, grill itp.) jednak można to i bez domu osiągnąć mieszkając w mieszkaniu. Zwłaszcza, że np. mnie było częściej stać pojechać na jakiś wypad czy wakacje przed budową niż teraz. Teraz każdą wolną kasę mogłby pochłonąć  dom i końca nie widać. Oczywiście racjonuję wydatki i nie przeznaczam na dom wszystkiego. Przez co ogarnięcie ogrodu, płotu, bram, automatyki itd. jak nastąpi to nie wiem w jak dalekiej przyszłości :smile:   Ogólnie to mi się najbardziej widzi jakaś szeregówka z niewielkim kawałkiem trawy i wygodny podjazdem, tylko deweloperzy przesadzają w drugą stronę i wyciskają maks z każdego wolnego skrawka gruntu.

----------


## Elfir

Aga pokazała kolejny przykład dlaczego warto pomyśleć przed robieniem dużego trawnika w ogrodzie.

Jak kupisz małą działkę i zrezygnujesz z trawnika odpada ci połowa wymienionych prac. I nie trzeba kosiarki.
A jak zrezygnujesz z "chciejstw" na rzecz prawidłowo dobranych roślin, to nawadnianie będzie konieczne sporadycznie. 
Ja jakoś mam ogród bez nawadniania i bez koszenia. A nawet specjalnie pielenia w nim nie ma (na pewno nie w stylu "cała sobota zmarnowana na grzebanie w ziemi"), bo to ogród xeriscape - za sucho dla większości chwastów.  
Nie mam też automatycznej bramy. Samochód parkuję przed płotem, na ulicy. 
Nie mam piły, myjki. Jak potrzeba (może raz na rok?), to wypożyczam. 

Skoro masz stracha przed ogarnięciem tematu budowy, kup sobie jakiś mały dom już zbudowany, z rynku wtórnego, możliwie blisko cywilizacji i dobuduj tylko warsztat.

----------


## Kemotxb

Jak się chce mieć duży ogród i masę roślin wymagających opieki to tak się to niestety zaczyna i są obowiązki. Dom trzeba zaprojektować tak aby był jak najmniej uciążliwy. Trzeba zniwelować dysproporcję pomiędzy użytecznością a nakładem pracy. Takie sprawy z domem ale w mieszkaniu wcale nie jest lepiej. Owszem wszędzie blisko, ale za to hałas i smród spalin, wszędzie auta i ludzie. Auto stoi na parkingu ciągle brudne, nawet po umyciu bo ciągły ruch innych aut wznosi kurz, pył i inne wyziewy. Ten sam syf trafia na okna, firanki, meble w mieszkaniu. Trawy kosić nie muszę bo robi to spółdzielnia, ale akurat wtedy jak odsypiam nockę, wkraczają na 4 kosiary i buczą dookoła przez dwa dni, smród spalin i hałas niemiłosierny (odbija się od zabudowy), okna nie da się otworzyć, spać też się nie da. Odjechać od mieszkania można owszem, pod warunkiem że żaden z sąsiadów nie zaleje mieszkania, albo nie podpali piwnicy, albo nie odkręci butli z gazem. Nie licząc tego że do mieszkania łatwiej wejść nie zauważonym, ludzie w blokach są na to nieczuli i nie i interesuje ich kto wchodzi do klatki. Sąsiadka z monitoringu osiedlowego widzi jak ktoś wraca o 4 nad ranem z wesela, ale nie widzi jak rozbijają auta na parkingu, bo alarmu nie słyszy, ale świetnie słyszy kroki sąsiada. Ogrzewanie ... za 64 mkw płacę tyle co moi znajomi za dom 160 mkw a nie mam nic, ani spiżarni, ani garażu, ani pralni, ani korytarza gdzie można buty zostawić. A płacę za ogrzewanie klatki schodowej, gdzie korzystam z kilku schodów, płacę za jej oświetlenie i remonty, a klatkę niszczy banda zbirów urządzających ciągłe imprezy nade mną i pode mną. Porządki ... cały balkon usyfiony opadem z kwiatków sąsiadki powyżej, parapety ufajdane przez gołębie, chodniki optakane przez psy, klatka optakana przez lumpy. Niedaleko, parę metrów od ... bar restauracja - wycie, rozbijanie koszy, libacje całonocne, chodnik do piekarni zwymiotowany na całej długości że idąc po bułki tracę apetyt na kolację nie mówiąc już o śniadaniu. Kasa ... koszt mkw mieszkania od 3 tys w górę (to i tak tanio) kupujesz i co nadal nie masz nic bo kupiłem spółdzielcze własnościowe prawo do lokalu i hm nie wolno mi nic o wszystko muszę się pytać spółdzielni, jestem lokatorem, tak samo jak ci co chleją i dostali komunalkę z tym samym metrażem, albo kupili mieszkanie za złotówkę, ja pracowałem na nie ileś lat i jak widać wyżej mam same wygody i komfort użytkowania ... no comment

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

@Kemotxb w 100% się zgadzam. Właśnie dlatego uciekam z mieszkania.

@Aga11* Wiele rzeczy o których piszesz można rozwiązać przemyślanym projektem i zagospodarowaniem terenu.

- Kable grzewcze pod chodnikiem które sobie włączasz kiedy ci sie nie chce odśnieżyć.
- Liście w ogrodzie? Można zmienić drzewa na iglaste.

Za mieszkanie 100m2 zapłacilibyśmy tyle czynszu że w skali roku starczyło by spokojnie na jakiegoś ogrodnika który by raz na 2 tygodnie przyjechał i ogarnął co nieco. Problemem jest że porównujemy czynsz mieszkania 50m2 to kosztów domu 120-150m2 a to się nie spina.

----------


## agao_83

jakbym mogła mieć mieszkanie za 3tys/m to bym kupiła sobie jakieś 100m z dużym tarasem była zadowolona, ale jak u nas mieszkanie w stanie deweloperskim to koszt ok 5700-6200zł/m to sorry ale dom wyjdzie taniej i sąsiad nie będzie mi za ścianą ujadał.

----------


## BigWolf

Podziwiam, nie wiem czy byłbym w stanie zdecydować się na samotne mieszkanie w domu. Nie dość, że obowiązków kupa, to i jednak bez drugiego człowieka na takiej sporej przestrzeni dość pusto  :wink:

----------


## agao_83

moja koleżanka zdecydowała się na samodzielną budowę - na etapie wykańczania poznała obecnego narzeczonego i już sama nie mieszka  :smile:

----------


## kamil2k3

Hmm ja również jestem singlem i zdecydowałem się na budowę samemu i to dosłownie samemu bo jestem samorobem więc jakoś tam z ojcem lepimy ten domek.
Jest to sposób zarówno na inwestycję oszczędności lepszy niż lokaty itp jak i na pożyteczne spędzenie czasu zamiast np przed TV.
Faktem jest, że pochłania to niemal cały wolny czas, ale nie odmawiam sobie ani wyjść ze znajomymi, ani wakacji czy innych hobby, trzeba to wszystko racjonalnie podzielić, ale na taki typowy odpoczynek przed TV czasu nie ma to prawda chyba, że zimą.

Mieszkałem 30 lat w bloku a nawet różnych blokach bo wynajmowałem kilka mieszkań i najwyższa pora to zmienić.
W Pomorskim mieszkania mają zawyżoną wartość za 45 m2 musiał bym dać lekko licząc z 270 tyś i nigdy by nie było moje.
Do tego jakość nowego budownictwa w blokach jest marna przez ściany słychać wszystko co sąsiad akurat robi.
Gdyby ceny mieszkań były inne pewnie bym kupił mieszkanie.

Zarówno Aga11 ma rację zresztą doskonale to opisała jak i kemotxb wszystko ma swoje plusy i minusy jak to w życiu.
Staram się budować tak aby było jak najmniej pracy w przyszłości.
Niewielka działka i mały domek to coś co mi w zupełności wystarczy a przy tym nie pochłonie zbyt wiele wolnego czasu.

Ale zgadzam się, że to tylko budynek nie ma co z niego robić najważniejszej rzeczy w życiu po prostu 4 ściany i kawałek dachu nad głową.

----------


## Ola_i_Piotr

A może zrób tak: znajdz działkę odpowiednio dużą, aby zmiescic na niej dom oraz, osobno, duzy garaz z warsztatem- nie wiem, ok 60m2 ? I na poddaszu urzadz sobie normalne mieszkano dla singla. A jak kogos poznasz - wybudujecie obok dom, a mieszkanie nad garazem mozna bedzie np wynajac.

----------


## Elfir

Mam dziwny dom, bo nic specjalnego przy nim nie robię.

----------


## Aga11*

Elfir nie kolorujmy rzeczywistości. Bezobsługowy dom to jak bezawaryjne auto. Zarówno dom jak i mieszkanie wymagają nakładów pracy i poświęcanego im czasu z tą różnicą, że przy tym pierwszym jest wszystkiego 2 albo trzy razy tyle ( 70 m2, 140 m2, 210m2). Ogród jest już oklepany, malowanie ogrodzenia też więc zwróćmy uwagę na powierzchnię do sprzątania, ilość okien do mycia, jedna albo dwie łazienki dodatkowo do ogarnięcia. To rzeczywiście nie są jakieś specjalne prace ale nie pisz, że nie robisz. Zwyczajnie nie zwracasz już na to uwagi albo zatrudniasz gosposię.

Temat jaki jest każdy widzi - dom dla singla. Jedne dochody i jedna zdolność kredytowa. Do tego trzeba jeszcze inwestować w swój rozwój zawodowy, swój biznes, odkładać na emeryturę i tzw. czarną godzinę czyli np. koszty leczenia choroby nowotworowej. Jesteśmy bardzo ambitni i korzystamy z podpowiedzi jak kupić idealną działkę i wybudować prawie idealny dom z udogodnieniami takimi jak sztuczne nawadnianie oraz podgrzewany podjazd. Zaczynamy od działki. Koniecznie blisko miasta, dobre sąsiedztwo wyczulone na ewentualnych nieproszonych gości na naszej ziemi podczas urlopu. Wszystkie media w drodze bo przecież nie mamy zamiaru bawić się w szambo i zamawianie beczki co miesiąc. Droga koniecznie z asfaltem i chodnikami. Nie mamy zamiaru wdychać kurzu i myć raz w tygodniu okien. Odpadają więc dużo tańsze nieuzbrojone działki w szczerym polu gdzie rosła wcześniej kapusta i prowadzi do nich droga gruntowa na której tylko niszczymy swój samochód. Z drugiej strony na takiej pustej działce można posadzić tylko iglaki i nie grabić liści. Dochodzimy do wniosku że na tej droższej działce nie może być również absolutnie żadnych drzew liściastych zastanych bo psują nam nasz plan idealny. Do tego dobrej klasy ziemia żeby zrobić warzywnik.Dalej jest już tylko lepiej i w naszym jednoosobowym budżecie uwzględniamy wspomniane ogrzewane podjazdy, samoczyszczące się okna, centralne odkurzacze i inne podnoszące komfort naszego życia drobiazgi. Projektujemy ze specjalistami bezobsługowy ogród tak żeby wezwany ogrodnik odwiedzał nas tylko 2 razy w roku. Tyle, że to utopia a życie to kompromisy. Nie mam domu idealnego, nie jestem w sposób szczególny z nim związana a moje życie nie może się kręcić tylko wokół tego jednego tematu. Każdy powinien dążyć do optymalnego mieszkania czy to w domku z ogrodem czy bloku, albo wspomnianym tu szeregowcu. A jeśli ktoś pisze, że tylko racjonalnie planując i przewidując nieprzewidywalne da się osiągnąć ideał to mogę tylko pogratulować. Szczerze w szczególności budżetu z gumy.

----------


## Kemotxb

Nie zapominajmy o tym że dom to najczęściej marzenia, niewielu marzy o mieszkaniu i nie ma się co dziwić. A jak wiemy marzenia są kosztowne. Człowiek który nie realizuje marzeń szybko przepadnie, tak samo jak człowiek który zaprzestał robić cokolwiek.

----------


## Elfir

Owszem, mam więcej m2 do uprzątnięcia, ale sprząta się je paradoksalnie łatwiej i szybciej, bo nie trzeba wciskać się w kąty, zawadzać i odsuwać meble, jest miejsce aby wszystko pochować.
Okna myje mi się szybciej bo na parterze mam fixy - w mieszkaniu musiałam myć ramy wewnątrz, a tu spłukuję z zewnątrz wężem i wycieram do sucha.

Ale nie da się ukryć, że łatwość utrzymania w czystości to był priorytet w urządzaniu wnętrz.

Poza tym przecież jak kupiłabyś sobie mieszkanie 100m2 to jest w nim tyle sprzątania co w 100m2 domku.

Przecież nikt nie każe mu budować 200m2 willi. Mały domek, jak większe mieszkanie. Z możliwością rozbudowy, gdyby mu się sytuacja życiowa zmieniła. 
Nie musi też kupować działki 2 tyś m2, a jakieś 500 m2.

Mam liściaste krzewy i drzewka a nie grabię liści (poza tymi z drzewa na ulicy - uprzątnięcie chodnika).
Grabi się z trawnika. Nie robisz trawnika - nie grabisz liści. Co najwyżej zmieciesz je z chodnika czy tarasu.
Śnieg pod Poznaniem to wydarzenie, więc odśnieżam sporadycznie. Częściej zdąży się stopić niż ja wyciągnę szuflę.

----------


## Aga11*

Czy działka 500m2, dom o powierzchni mieszkania i niewiele większy od planowanego garażu to jest ten super komfort do którego dąży autor wątku i ludzie myślący o własnym lokum? Do tego wizja rozbudowy czyli kolejna budowa i kolejne stresogenne sytuacje. Czy to są te marzenia do których dążymy jak to ładnie napisał Kemotxb?
Może to zabrzmi paradoksalnie ale nie wiem o jakim przesuwaniu mebli piszesz i wciskaniu się w kąty. Jestem umysłem ścisłym i wiem że jak mam 150 m2 do sprzątnięcia to muszę więcej razy machnąć mopem niż przy starciu podłóg przy 80 m2. Jak mam do umycia jedną łazienkę to myję 2 umywalki a jak sprzątam dwie łazienki to już mam 4 umywalki ( alternatywna wersja 1 do 2 ). Kupuję jedno opakowanie wosku do podłóg przy 80 m2 a dwa przy 150m2. Wszystkie inne środki czystości też razy dwa. Tylko błagam nie pisz mi, że wszystko czyścisz sodą i wodą z octem i te koszta ciebie nie dotyczą :smile:  Nawozisz, zasilasz swoje rośliny w ogrodzie? Chronisz róże robiąc oprysk raz w miesiącu przed robactwem? To są małe rzeczy o których w wielkich i szybkich postach się zapomina a są ich dziesiątki.

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

Recepta na łatwy do utrzymania dom, oczywiście do zweryfikowania i rozszerzenia

- 1 łazienka z pralką osobno tak by nie zajmować niepotrzebnie łazienki
- opaska żwirowa wokoł domu + chodnik tak by nie było trawy brudzącej elewację.
- proste kształty z zabudowanymi meblami i małą ilością kątów
- rekuperacja z filtrem = mniej/brak kurzu
- parterówka aby łatwiej myć okna z zewnątrz (no i ogólnie dla wygody)
- agrowłóknina pod trudno dostępnymi dla kosiarki miejscami.
- trawnik w kształcie prostokąta lub innym ale łatwym do ogarnięcia kosiarką
- kosiarka bez kosza tak by ścięta trawa blokowała rośnięcie nowej (trzeba 1 dzień powstrzymać dzieci przed bieganiem)
- ogrzewanie czystym prądem w nocnej taryfie, brak przeglądów, gazu, zbędnych kosztów

dodałbym jeszcze że osobno stojący garaż tak by nie było problemów z przemarzającymi ścianami itd

----------


## Kemotxb

Co do sprzątania to trzeba jeszcze wziąć pod uwagę że po mieszkaniu powiedzmy 50 mkw będziesz miała mniejszą powierzchnię do sprzątania, ale będzie bardziej brudna. W domach z piętrem wszystko robi się na parterze, a piętro jest czystsze i mniej się tam przebywa. W mieszkaniu nie masz pomieszczeń użytkowych takich jak pralnia, garaż, spiżarnia, wszystko upchane jest na małej powierzchni i po prostu czynności brudne wykonuje się tam gdzie jesz, śpisz i odpoczywasz. Dodatkowo w okresie letnim dużo czasu spędza się w pomieszczeniu zamiast na zewnątrz. Dom jest tego odwrotnością i mimo że ma większą powierzchnię jest bardziej użyteczny, brudne buciory w wiatrołapie, garderoba zamiast szaf w każdym pokoju, w garażu wszystko co nie pasuje do wnętrza, no i trochę przestrzeni hm własnej przestrzeni czego w mieszkaniu nie ma, za ścianą głosy, nad głową stuki, pod nogami trzaskanie drzwi, darcie na klatce schodowej. No i jeszcze jedna sprawa z mieszkania łatwo nas wyrzucić, wystarczy ileś czasu nie płacić czynszu i mamy problem. W domu odetną prąd, wodę, ale nie wyrzucą.

----------


## piotrak

O kurczę, ale miło się rozgadaliście  :cool:  o to właśnie mi chodziło, o argumenty za i przeciw

O temacie koszenia trawnika już słyszałem, myślałem nad nim i jak dla mnie wystarczyłby kawałek zieleni, parę krzewów a reszta to może być żwir, kamień czy coś innego. Co do rozmiarów samej działki to nie wiem ile to jest dużo, a ile mało - 500 m2 mówi mi tylko tyle, ze to bedzie 25x20 m ale cięzko mi to sobie zwizualizować. Ale tak jak pisze, wystarczyłoby mi tylko trochę ogrodu by móc gdzie grilla zrobić i poleżakować. Nie interesują mnie żadne baseny, trampoliny, boiska. Co do samego domu, to wydaje mi sie ze 100 m2 + garaż to aż nadto, mogłoby być mniej. Ja się wychowałem z 2-jką rodzeństwa na 70m2 i się dało. Myślałem też, by sprytnie było gdyby była opcja rozbudowy jak co, ale nie jest to konieczność.

----------


## Kemotxb

500 mkw działki to mało, w każdym razie nie na parterówkę i garaż, ja mam 700 mkw i nigdy więcej nie kupiłbym takiej. Za wygodne minimum uznaje 10 arów, a absolutne minimum to właśnie 7 arów ale w dobrych wymiarach czyli mniej więcej prostokąt 30x25, bez żadnych ścięć, narożników i najlepiej z pasem zieleni od frontu, tak by media w nim poszły. Optymalna to 35x30 m (albo 30x35), wtedy nieduży domek, garaż i nie ma dużo do koszenia ani sprzątania.

----------


## Elfir

> Może to zabrzmi paradoksalnie ale nie wiem o jakim przesuwaniu mebli piszesz i wciskaniu się w kąty. .


W mieszkaniu w bloku odkurzając musiałam przestawić ławę, stół, krzesła, bo inaczej odkurzaczem bym się nie zmieściła w pokoju. Musiałam lawirować mopem między meblami, zamiast po prostu przetrzeć. Miałam za mało szaf, więc stale coś leżało na wierzchu. Sprzątanie wcale nie było mniej meczące, bo trzeba było upychać rzeczy.
Oczywiście, że sprzątanie dużego domu trwa dłużej niż małego mieszkania. Ale sprzątanie małego domu i małego mieszkania lub dużego mieszkania i dużego domu - czym się różni?
Poza tym po co singlowi dwie łazienki? Patrzysz poprzez pryzmat własnej wielkiej chaty, z mnóstwem pokoi, łazienek. A po co taką wielką chatę budować, jak się planuje samemu mieszkać? Bo "być może" w przyszłości będzie miał żonę, gromadkę dzieci, teściów i gości co tydzień? To budowanie "na zapas" to najczęstsza przywara budujących, którzy potem skarżą się na swoje domy. 

Wosku nie używam, bo mam płytki. Myję je po prostu wodą. Bez płynu. 

Nie mam róż w ogrodzie. Nawożenie jest raz, wiosną. Bardzo umiarkowane, bo to ogród xeriscape - sucholubne rośliny rosną w naturze na glebach w zasadzie mało zasobnych. 
Podejrzewam, że mój ogród nie podobałby się wielu osobom (jako dziki, nieuporządkowany z pospolitymi roślinami, bez trawnika), bo u nas ekologia w ogrodnictwie to jeszcze kompletna nowość

Demonizujesz mieszkanie w domu.

----------


## Elfir

> 500 mkw działki to mało, w każdym razie nie na parterówkę i garaż, ja mam 700 mkw i nigdy więcej nie kupiłbym takiej. .


Ja mam działkę 380m2 z domem. Mam dwa tarasy, mały warzywnik (i pieliłam go tylko dwa razy w całym roku), kompostownik. Nie mam podjazdu do garażu, bo parkuję na ulicy.
Mogłoby być więcej, bo akurat ja uwielbiam ogrody  :smile:  
Ale dla kogoś takiego, jak mój mąż, który nie znosi prac ogródkowych, jest to powierzchnia wystarczająca do relaksu. 
Pamiętaj że autor nie potrzebuje trawnika, aby dzieci miały gdzie biegać za piłką. 

Zakładam, że garaż i warsztat, razem z podjazdem mogłyby zająć ok. 100-150 m2. Kwestia linii zabudowy, MPZP, sąsiedztwa i kompaktowości projektu. 

Czyli razem właśnie gdzieś koło 500 m2

----------


## Aga11*

Elfir nie żartuj z tym demonizowaniem domu bo jesteś na tym forum moderatorem i chyba widzisz, że jestem tu częstym gościem, zamieszczam mnóstwo zdjęć ze swoich czterech kątów, które staram się dopieścić i nie biegam po wątkach z hasłem kupujcie mieszkania bo życie w domu to horror.
Staram się być tylko jak najdalej obiektywna i nie idealizować życia we własnym domku. Tak jak napisałam na początku dom oprócz niepowtarzalnych zalet to także obowiązki, które nie występują przy mieszkaniu.
Głównym powodem mojej decyzji o budowie był fakt, że nie było mnie stać na kupno mieszkania takiego jak sobie upatrzyłam. Wybudowałam więc dom ale nie taki na chwilę, tylko dla siebie, myśląc że za parę lat jak już założę rodzinę będę chętnie drugi raz siedziała w tym kołowrotku i stresie budowlanym. Nie wiem o jakiej wielkiej chacie piszesz. Podawałam info że mój dom ma 150m2. Po odjęciu powierzchni garażowej robi się mniej niż 120m2 czyli poniżej 90 m2 na moje samotne rozpasanie i perspektywiczne dwie ładne duże sypialnie po 15 m2 dla dwójki dzieci. Kalkulując, koszt budowy tych dwóch dodatkowych sypialni na tym etapie był dużo tańszy niż ewentualne rozbudowywanie domu w przyszłości czy budowa nowego. Nigdy w życiu nie myślę tylko o sobie i moich potrzebach tu i teraz. Myślę o przyszłości w sposób zgodny do zawartości portfela oraz taki żeby się nie narobić jak dziki osiołek.
Czytający te nasze posty muszą znać relacje z różnych stron bo nie każda samotna osoba chce mieć dom w płytkach, micro działkę  a ogród niczym step, który w twoim wykonaniu z racji zawodu pewnie i tak jest ładny.

----------


## agao_83

*ELFIR* możesz coś napisać więcej o ogrodzie xeriscape? jakie masz rośliny? na czym to wszystko polega? może masz jakieś zdjęcia swojego ogrodu? chętnie bym się zapoznała, bo wizja cotygodniowego koszenia trawy, średnio minie kręci  :smile:

----------


## aduska

Ja bym się chciała odnieść do innego aspektu, ja wiem że poczytałeś o tym ile kosztuje budowa domu, ale zamierzasz budować za gotówkę, czy na kredyt? Jeśli na kredyt to z pewnością będzie to budowa systemem gospodarczym, i teraz pytanie czy masz kogoś, kto Cię w tym wesprze? Fachowców trzeba szukać, pilnować, zamawiać materiały, często pojawiać się na budowie itd. Moim zdaniem dla jednej osoby może to być ciężka sprawa. Każdy kurier czy dostawca z każdą głupotą to jest urywanie się z pracy albo branie urlopu (tutaj mam na myśli raczej wykończeniówkę). Jeśli zamierzasz sam coś robić przy budowie, to musisz być gotowy na każdy weekend na budowie. To wykańcza psychicznie i fizycznie, żeby to znieść trzeba naprawdę mocno marzyć o domu, albo mieć na tyle kasy, żeby zatrudniać dobre i godne zaufania ekipy, a to zawsze idzie w parze z wysoką ceną. Dom to finansowa studnia bez dna. To dla większości rezygnacja z wakacji, ciuchów, rozrywek, przynajmniej na początku. W mieszkaniu nie martwisz się o odśnieżanie, cieknący dach, jakieś ogólne usterki. Reasumując, jeśli masz kupę hajsu - buduj, jeśli nie, to zastanów się, czy jesteś gotowy na to, żeby przykładowo rozważać, czy wolisz trzeci rok z rzędu nie pojechać na wakacje żeby położyć kostkę przed domem.

----------


## Elfir

> *ELFIR* możesz coś napisać więcej o ogrodzie xeriscape? jakie masz rośliny? na czym to wszystko polega? może masz jakieś zdjęcia swojego ogrodu? chętnie bym się zapoznała, bo wizja cotygodniowego koszenia trawy, średnio minie kręci


Mam na ogrodzie żwiro-piaski z poziomem wody poniżej 5 m. Jednym słowem pustynia. Nawiozłam nieco gliny, żeby woda się trzymała.  Rosną juki, sucholubne trawy (kostrzewa, trzcinnik, Sporobolus, ostnice), lawenda, rozchodniki, budleje, kocimiętki, szałwie, kosówki itd. Z drzew jest mydleniec i perukowiec w formie piennej. Do tego żwir i tarasy.
Ogród jest bardzo mały, więc tych gatunków nie ma dużo.  
Zostanie rozbudowany o bardziej wymagające rośliny w zacienionym fragmencie, i faktycznie tam będzie więcej pracy (podobnie jak w warzywniku), ale sama część sucholubna w zasadzie wymaga pracy przy ścięciu badyli wiosną oraz motyczkowaniu raz w miesiącu, póki rośliny są małe, w miejscach bez żwiru. Nie podlewa się go, bo na suchej wierzchniej warstwie chwasty nie mogą wówczas wykiełkować. 
Dlatego im mniejsza działka tym mniej potencjalnej pracy w ogrodzie. Pewnie jakbym miała 1000 m2 to i w ogrodzie xeriscape pracy byłoby więcej. Ale na pewno mniej niż na 1000m2 trawnika, strzyżonych bukszpanów i krzewów róż.

Nie mam zdjęć, bo on nie pasuje do powszechnego polskiego gustu (tujki, trawnik, iglaczki lub bukszpany w kulkach w żurawkach), więc nie nadaje się na reklamę  :big grin:

----------


## Elfir

> Podawałam info że mój dom ma 150m2. .


Czy gdybyś kupiła mieszkanie 150m2 miałabyś mniej pracy przy sprzątaniu?
Bo o to mi chodzi.

Jedyna różnica między domem a mieszkaniem to utrzymanie terenu na zewnątrz i konserwacja budynku. Trzeba wówczas dobrze pomyśleć, jak zaaranżować, by zminimalizować prace, których się nie lubi. 
Nie lubię kosić trawnika i grabić liści - nie robię trawnika lub ograniczam jego powierzchnię do minimum. Automatyzuję jego pielęgnację (system nawadniania, robot koszący)
Nie lubię odśnieżać - minimalizuję powierzchnie brukowane, robię podgrzewany chodnik (wersja dla bogatych - buduję się w Chorwacji  :wink:  )
Nie lubię palić w piecu - robię ogrzewanie na prąd
itd.


A popieram tezę Kemotxb, że w domu paradoksalnie mniej się brudzi, zwłaszcza gdy nie ma węgla i jest rekuperacja. 
Niekoniecznie łazienka, ale zakurzenie sypialni, garderoby, pralni jest zauważalnie mniejsze. Poza tym samotna osoba brudzi mniej niż czteroosobowa rodzina.

***
Oczywiście może być tak: nie lubię sprzątać, więc zrobię sobie lustrzane ściany, białe meble i czarną podłogę na wysoki połysk. Nie lubię pracy w ogrodzie, więc zrobię sobie ogród francuski na 5 tyś m2.
W tej sytuacji można tylko zrobić tak:
 :bash:

----------


## agao_83

elfir czy jak działka jest gliniasta (od mniej więcej 1m w głąb jest glina a na niej czarnoziem), to taki ogród ma rację bytu? dodam, że cały teren jest zdrenowany, drenami kamionkowymi, więc woda nie stoi

----------


## Elfir

Nie. Trzeba po prostu dobrać inną roślinność, lubiącą glinę. 
Irgi, derenie, bodziszki.

----------


## takiWaćpan

Pomysł super, tylko trzeba to jeszcze sfinansować. Choć w pojedynkę wcale nie musi to być trudniejsze - zależy od kosztów budowy, zdolności kredytowej i środków posiadanych na dzień dobry. Dom dla singla - dla części osób to samo w sobie brzmi dziwnie, bo przecież zwykle buduje się dom dla rodziny. Ale w takim układzie będziesz miał tę przewagę, że dom już będzie. Nie trzeba go już budować, bo będzie stał. I tu bym też zwrócił uwagę, aby był to mimo wszystko dom rozwojowy. Nie należy go zmniejszać na siłę, bo w którymś momencie jednak ta rodzina może się pojawić. Warto wtedy trzymać się lokum, które już istnieje. A jak będzie druga pensja to i spłata ewentualnych zobowiązań wobec banku stanie się łatwiejsza. Choć z drugiej strony utrzymanie rodziny i domu też kosztuje, więc w praktyce to akurat jest pozorne ułatwienie. Tak czy siak liczy się idea, a ta jest świetna. Swoją drogą nie myślałeś o domku holenderskim? Takim z prawdziwego zdarzenia, niekoniecznie gotowcu? Stawiają ponoć bardzo przyzwoite z sensowną izolacją.

----------


## scruffty

O swoich rozterkach napisałem wcześniej. Nie żałuję budowy domu, pomimo wad cieszę się z niego, choć widzę jego minusy i właśnie na nie wcześniej zwracałem uwagę. Będąc na Twoim miejscu kupiłbym działkę w dogodnej lokalizacji i postawił sobie na razie na niej budynek gospodarczy (taki do 35 m2) na warsztat, ew. jakiś kontener na graty i zajął się hobby, zwiedzaniem świata i ew. szukaniem baby :smile:  Zobaczysz czy masz z tego radochę, zrobisz ogrodzenie, jak lubisz założysz kawałek ogrodu, nawet możesz jakiś kawałek wyłożyć kostką, zagospodarować. Jak przyjdzie do budowy będzie jak znalazł, rośliny podrosną, a jak zechcesz to rzucić to taką działkę łatwiej sprzedasz. Już na etapie takich małych inwestycji można poczuć czym jest budowa i jakie niesie koszty, na ile rozbiega się z założonym kosztorysem.

----------


## maciej-kolanko

A co myślicie o budowie domku na zgłoszenie do 35m2 (jako budynek rekreacji indywidualnej) dla 1-2 osób
Mając działkę i do wyboru kawalerka 35m2 - ok. 150000  czy budowa małego domku 35m2 z poddaszem nieużytkowym



Czy budowa 35m2 domku ma sens ?

----------


## agao_83

myślę, że za 150tys to możesz wybudować większy dom, niż 35m

----------


## piotrak

> Ja bym się chciała odnieść do innego aspektu, ja wiem że poczytałeś o tym ile kosztuje budowa domu, ale zamierzasz budować za gotówkę, czy na kredyt? Jeśli na kredyt to z pewnością będzie to budowa systemem gospodarczym, i teraz pytanie czy masz kogoś, kto Cię w tym wesprze? Fachowców trzeba szukać, pilnować, zamawiać materiały, często pojawiać się na budowie itd. Moim zdaniem dla jednej osoby może to być ciężka sprawa. Każdy kurier czy dostawca z każdą głupotą to jest urywanie się z pracy albo branie urlopu (tutaj mam na myśli raczej wykończeniówkę). Jeśli zamierzasz sam coś robić przy budowie, to musisz być gotowy na każdy weekend na budowie. To wykańcza psychicznie i fizycznie, żeby to znieść trzeba naprawdę mocno marzyć o domu, albo mieć na tyle kasy, żeby zatrudniać dobre i godne zaufania ekipy, a to zawsze idzie w parze z wysoką ceną. Dom to finansowa studnia bez dna. To dla większości rezygnacja z wakacji, ciuchów, rozrywek, przynajmniej na początku. W mieszkaniu nie martwisz się o odśnieżanie, cieknący dach, jakieś ogólne usterki. Reasumując, jeśli masz kupę hajsu - buduj, jeśli nie, to zastanów się, czy jesteś gotowy na to, żeby przykładowo rozważać, czy wolisz trzeci rok z rzędu nie pojechać na wakacje żeby położyć kostkę przed domem.


Nie no baronem naftowym nie jestem, budowa na kredyt, ale oczywiście mam też wkład własny. Nawet nie wiem co to budowa systemem gospodarczym  :tongue:  Co do fachowca, mam znajomego, który robi w budowlance ale czy jest wstanie pomóc i ogarnąć właśnie taki projekt, tego nie wiem - ogólnie to też jest ból. Nie znam się na tym, a nie jestem osobą raczej która mówi 'wszystko jedno', więc każdą kwestię pewnie musiałbym rozkminić i zagłębić się w nią, co może być męczące. Niestety wstępne zapoznanie się z ofertą domów na otodom.pl wskazuje, iż musiałbym go zbudować 'sam' gdyż mało ofert mi odpowiada, a nie dziwi mnie to, gdyż mam dosyć że tak powiem niepopularne oczekiwania. Np nie znalazłem małego domu z 2 stanowiskowym garażem. A tutaj jestem dosyć określony, albo będzie dom taki, który spełnia moje wymagania i na to poświęcę czas i pieniądze, albo odpuszczam i decyduję się na mieszkanie. 




> Swoją drogą nie myślałeś o domku holenderskim? Takim z prawdziwego zdarzenia, niekoniecznie gotowcu? Stawiają ponoć bardzo przyzwoite z sensowną izolacją.


Nie wiem co to jest, ale pogoogluje.
Zaraz, zaraz - przecież to jakieś przyczepy  :wiggle: 




> Będąc na Twoim miejscu kupiłbym działkę w dogodnej lokalizacji i postawił sobie na razie na niej budynek gospodarczy (taki do 35 m2) na warsztat, ew. jakiś kontener na graty i zajął się hobby, zwiedzaniem świata i ew. szukaniem baby Zobaczysz czy masz z tego radochę, zrobisz ogrodzenie, jak lubisz założysz kawałek ogrodu, nawet możesz jakiś kawałek wyłożyć kostką, zagospodarować. Jak przyjdzie do budowy będzie jak znalazł, rośliny podrosną, a jak zechcesz to rzucić to taką działkę łatwiej sprzedasz. Już na etapie takich małych inwestycji można poczuć czym jest budowa i jakie niesie koszty, na ile rozbiega się z założonym kosztorysem.


Całkiem ciekawy pomysł, zwłaszcza iż no nie jestem jeszcze w 100% zdecydowany w którą strone iść - mieszkanie czy dom. Tak jak pisałem w pierwszym poście chciałbym mieć fajny garażo-warsztat, patrzyłem dosłownie wczoraj na zwykłe garaże w krakowie i za głupi garaż trzeba wyłożyć od 50k, a za jakieś śmieszne msc postojowe gdzie no raczej nic nie pomajsterkuje nie rzadko ponad 30k. To mnie strasznie zniechęca do mieszkania, za które też będę musiał w krk zapłacić jak za zboże.
Także myślałem o opcji wynajęcia domu na ten choćby rok, może i sporo za to zapłacę żyjąc samemu, ale może lepiej wydać trochę pieniędzy teraz, ale wiedzieć czy warto w to brnąć.

----------


## jajmar

> chciałbym mieć fajny garażo-warsztat, .


A ten warsztat to taki swój dla hobby czy usługowy ? Bo jak to drugie to na osiedlu domków Ci go nie pozwolą budować.

----------


## aduska

> Nie no baronem naftowym nie jestem, budowa na kredyt, ale oczywiście mam też wkład własny. Nawet nie wiem co to budowa systemem gospodarczym  Co do fachowca, mam znajomego, który robi w budowlance ale czy jest wstanie pomóc i ogarnąć właśnie taki projekt, tego nie wiem - ogólnie to też jest ból. Nie znam się na tym, a nie jestem osobą raczej która mówi 'wszystko jedno', więc każdą kwestię pewnie musiałbym rozkminić i zagłębić się w nią, co może być męczące. Niestety wstępne zapoznanie się z ofertą domów na otodom.pl wskazuje, iż musiałbym go zbudować 'sam' gdyż mało ofert mi odpowiada, a nie dziwi mnie to, gdyż mam dosyć że tak powiem niepopularne oczekiwania. Np nie znalazłem małego domu z 2 stanowiskowym garażem. A tutaj jestem dosyć określony, albo będzie dom taki, który spełnia moje wymagania i na to poświęcę czas i pieniądze, albo odpuszczam i decyduję się na mieszkanie.


Budowa systemem gospodarczym polega na tym, że na każdy etap budowy szukasz ekipy, szukasz materiałów, sam coś tam robisz, ogólnie system taki aby jak najmniej wydać  :smile: 
Pisząc o osobie, która wesprze, miałam na myśli raczej kogoś z rodziny,  kto pojedzie, popatrzy na ręce robotnikom, przypilnuje, ma jakieś pojęcie itd. Wiesz z fachowcami teraz jest tak, że ten kto jest dobry to albo jest za granicą, albo się ceni (co jest oczywiście zrozumiałe), tylko że jak będziesz chciał zbudować takimi ceniącymi się fachowcami i dobrymi materiałami, to możesz spokojnie kosztorys z gotowego projektu pomnożyć x 2. Nie no, mi samej dla siebie, by się nie chciało  :big grin:  jednak ta wizja uwicia rodzinnego gniazdka i to, że się jest w tym bagnie razem z drugą osobą (czyt. mężem lub żoną), trzyma przy życiu podczas gehenny zwanej budową  :smile:  zbudowanie na razie samego garażu, jak ktoś napisał, jest niezłym pomysłem  :smile:

----------


## maciej-kolanko

A czy jest sens budowa 35m2 domku  na zgłoszenie czy lepiej od razu większy na pozwolenie ?

Może ktoś z was budował taki domek ?

----------


## Konrad Podgórski

> A czy jest sens budowa 35m2 domku  na zgłoszenie czy lepiej od razu większy na pozwolenie ?
> 
> Może ktoś z was budował taki domek ?


W tym roku był taki projekt obok mnie, gmina Wieliszew

https://www.facebook.com/zbudujsamdom/

Ja bym zbudował trochę inaczej ale można podpatrzeć.

----------


## rymas

Hej, nazywam się Łukasz i mam dokładnie ten sam problem co kolega "piotrak"



> Może to zabrzmi trochę dziwnie, ale najbardziej chciałbym mieć dom, gdyż marzę o garażu z warsztatem  Jestem trochę zmotoryzowany, mam auto i 2 motocykle przy czym jak na razie to jest udręka, gdyż nie mam jednego msc na to


Chciałbym się zapytać czy coś wiadomo jaka finalnie padła decyzja?

Stwierdziłem że dopisze swoje 3 grosze do tego wątku, zamiast zakładać nowy...
Mi osobiście takie 20-25 metrów garażu powinno wystarczyć, chciałbym móc trzymać tam 2-3 motocykle jakiś stół z imadłem, szafki na ubrania i narzędzia, karcher, i mały kompresor na powietrze itp itd.

Na chwilę obecną rozważam 3 opcje:
- Szeregowiec / bliźniak z garażem z na tyle dużą działką by można było postawić garaż dodatkowo tam (czy to jest realne zeby dostac pozwolenie na budowe garażu na działce 400m2?)
- Szeregowiec / bliźniak z garażem zakup na etapie wczesnej budowy tak bym mógł poprosić o powiększenie garażu z tych 15 metrów do np. 25 metrów kosztem salonu / drugiej łazienki
- budowa domu od podstaw z prefabrykatów keramzytowych z garażem 2 stanowiskowym. 

Czy mógłbym też prosić o poradę która z opcji powyżej jest najbardziej "realna" do osiągnięcia oraz najbardziej "rozsądna"? Dodatkowym problemem jest to że przebywam za granicą i ewentualnej budowy mógłbym doglądać 1-2 razy w miesiącu maks.

----------


## Elfir

Szeregowiec nie ma miejsca na postawienie garażu, bo przecież jest od granicy do granicy działki. Chyba, że masz na myśli skrajny segment. Ale to wówczas zwykle jest od ściany do płotu ustawowe 3-4 m.
Bliźniaki mają większe działki, ale tu ograniczeniem jest powierzchnia zabudowy wynikająca z MPZP - nie można jej przekroczyć. 
Kłopotliwe możne też być przerabianie domu, bo z reguły garaż wydzielony jest ścianami nośnymi od sąsiednich pomieszczeń, wiec trzeba byłoby przeprojektować konstrukcję lub wstawiać podciągi.

Opcja realna zależy od finansów.

Rozsądnie byłoby zamówić dom prefabrykowany - żeby nie trzeba było doglądać ekip (chyba, że wynajmiesz sobie inspektora nadzoru) i dobudować sobie taki garaż, jaki pasował by wielkościowo.

----------


## TeDy1989

To i ja wrzucę swoje 3 grosze. 20 lat mieszkałem w bloku, teraz 8 rok leci jak mieszkam w domu (co prawda jeszcze nie swoim ale to już może nie długo). I w życiu bym do bloku nie wrócił. A i patrząc na cene życia (kupno, utrzymanie itp.) nijak mi nie wychodzi tańsze mieszkanie w  bloku (oczywiście biorąc pod uwagę co napisała *Elfir* - 100 mkw mieszkania = 100 mkw domu). Ale to tak odchodząc od tematu.

Na miejscu autora lub kolegi powyżej, jeśli chciałbym mieć naprawdę garaż z prawdziwego zdarzenia do majsterkowania to wolałbym mieć go pod nosem a nie poświęcać 10 - 15 min na samo dojście. Gdybym chciał to zrobić jak najtaniej, biorąc pod uwage że jestem singlem to buduje garaż dwustanowiskowy 30 - 35 mkw a nad nim część mieszkalną. Oczywiście całość tak usadowiona aby w przyszłości można było dobudować dom z prawdziwego zdarzenia. A jeśli nie wiem jak się do tego zabrać, szukam firm budujących z prefabrykatów którzy stawiają od A - Z albo doradców budowlanych którzy przez cały ten bałagan nas poprowadzą.

----------


## Elfir

nie wiem czy nie taniej jest wbudować duży garaż w lekkiej konstrukcji a w przyszłości dostawić dom - obok. Pod warunkiem, że to ma być mały dom.

----------


## rymas

Dziękuje serdecznie za odpowiedzi. Troche skłoniliście mnie w strone budowy domu, umówiłem jeszcze kilka spotkań z firmami od budowy domów z prefabrykatów mam nadzieje że też utwierdzą mnie w decyzji.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Pomysł z garażem na dole (i ew. kotłownią), a reszta na górze mógłby wyglądać bardzo fajnie. Zrobić taką nowoczesną kostkę.

----------


## TeDy1989

To też miałem na myśli, nowoczesną kostkę z możliwością dobudowy reszty. Daj znać potem co zdecydowałeś zrobić i jak Ci to cenowo wyszło  :smile:

----------


## bt9

Hej. 
Ja mam takie przemyślenia. 
Mieszkałem 20 lat w bloku. Teraz mieszkam już ok. 5 lat w domu kostce który remontuję. Jest nas razem czworo i dwa pieski. Jestem młody i mam małe dzieci i jest to zły czas na remonty i opiekę nad domem - szkoda mi czasu trochę który mógłbym poświęcić rodzinie. Więc remont zajmie mi dłużej bo nie chciałbym aby rodzina na tym ucierpiała. JEŚLI BYŁBYM SINGLEM to wiem, że zrobiłbym tak, że kupiłbym działkę dobrą, większą i osloniętą od otoczenia. Lub mała działkę ale w naprawdę zacisznym miejscu. Nie ma opcji abym kupił coś pośrodku zabudowań z otwartym widokiem na moją działkę. Pewnie kwestia charakteru.  Działka - ta duża skladalaby się z części zagospodarowanej i części dzikiej. Część zagospodarowana jak i dzika wymagałaby całkowitego minimum pracy. A jeśli chodzi o dom postawilbym modułowy 35m2 nowoczesny parterowy z możliwością rozbudowy. W razie pojawienia się kobitki to taki dom wystarczy a jeśli dzieci to dobudować kolejne moduły i tak do ok. 90m2, raczej nie więcej. Wszystko w technologii energooszczędne bez kotła na paliwo stałe. Garaż oddylatowany od domu ale połączony z nim poprzez wejście. Cały plan rozbudowy musi być już przemyślany wcześniej.

----------


## michalck81

To i ja dorzucę swoje 3 grosze. Jako tzw. singiel wybudowałem dom (szczegóły w stopce) i ani trochę nie żałuję swojej decyzji. Wcześniej mieszkałem 20 lat w bloku, później wyprowadziliśmy się do domu wybudowanego przez rodziców, a od połowy br. mieszkam w swoim własnym domu. Koszty utrzymania są wprost śmieszne w porównaniu z nawet o połowę mniejszymi mieszkaniami, a sam domek choć mały, jest całkowicie zapewniający potrzeby przyszłej rodziny (3 sypialnie, 2 łazienki). Plus takiej kolejności jest też taki, że teraz gdybym miał dziecko/dzieci to będą się wychowywały w znacznie bardziej komfortowych warunkach niż ja w bloku, a i ja wówczas będę mógł poświęcić wolny czas dla rodziny a nie budowie. Minusem z racji wrodzonego samoróbstwa jest to, że przez czas budowy życie towarzyskie było znacznie ograniczone. Fakt, że do domu trzeba mieć inne podejście niż do mieszkania, gdzie praktycznie nic nas nie interesuje.

----------

